# Nest Box Bedding



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

My husband is allergic to pine and cedar so I can not use those for bedding in the Nest Boxes. What are some other good options that can be used? I was looking at the Carefresh.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cedar is a no-no anyway because it's too aromatic for birds. Can you use aspen? It's considered to be the best bedding for birds since it doesn't contain aromatic oils, which probably also means that it's the least likely to cause allergic reactions.

If aspen is feasible, you want a brand that isn't full of dust - this benefits both the birds and the humans. Kaytee is a nice clean brand.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would try the aspen. One breeder on here uses carefresh without any issues but others have concerns about it being ingested.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

CareFresh can contribute to DIS (dead in shell) eggs.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Any other ideas beacuse I don't know if I want to take the chance with the aspen either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know one person who has used Timothy hay (the hay for bunnies) as bedding, you would need to spray the inside of the nest box (the walls not the bedding) regularly to help with humidity.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you wanted to test the aspen, you could buy a very small package but not put it in the nest until you're sure it's OK to have in the house. Your husband could try it out in whatever way seems safest and most appropriate, for example starting out with the aspen in a distant room and gradually moving it closer.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am going to try the aspen slowly and see what happens.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

I have heard of people useing straw (the straw hay stuff they use in barns) for nest bedding. I am not sure if its realy safe but thats what some breeders were useing. can someone correct if its safe?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It can be used as a last resort bedding. Some of the draw backs are the sharp ends of the pieces can puncture delicate skin of small babies. Also if it gets damp it can get moldy and lead to respiratory problems. how it gets damp is the parents wetting their feathers to bring moisture to add humidity in the box for the eggs and/or young chicks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Since i have rabbits i have used there bedding last year without any problems
and i currently have it in the box now. 
I also have a humidity meter in the box http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C5668-New...ultDomain_0&hash=item2a17e6b51a#ht_2288wt_905


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She/He will need to find a gauge that reads in Fahrenheit rather than Celsius. In the US you might be able to find them on Amazon. Do a search for: Thermometer with Hygrometer


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found one that does Fahrenheit and Celsius http://www.ebay.com/itm/Weather-Sta...=AU_Gadgets&hash=item2c57dd3927#ht_3785wt_907


----------

